# Creepy Crate Animated prop



## racso66 (Oct 21, 2019)

Here is my latest halloween prop. I usually build one each year and have been doing so for about 10 years. This prop is my version of a prop that has been around for a few years called Zombie Containment Unit. I call my prop Creepy Crate: 




Happy Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## FS3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow is correct. Like to see your other props you have made if they are like that.


----------



## DavesMidnightWorkShop (Oct 22, 2019)

Omgaawddddd! Are you kidding me!!! This wa right out of a HollyWood Block buster steven king/ rob zombie / movie! Fantastic! Wonderful work sir. Wholly cow!!


----------



## racso66 (Oct 21, 2019)

If interested in my other props, here is my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC49WSadAgvNZg6kj8SbNa8Q


----------



## racso66 (Oct 21, 2019)

*Thanks Dave*



DavesMidnightWorkShop said:


> Omgaawddddd! Are you kidding me!!! This wa right out of a HollyWood Block buster steven king/ rob zombie / movie! Fantastic! Wonderful work sir. Wholly cow!!


Much appreciated!


----------



## Plant 175 (Jan 11, 2017)

Freaking incredible. Man there is a lot of hoses and wires !


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

A wonderful masterpiece. On another note, I am so sorry that your Containment Unit could not contain all of it's parts. Sort of shook out all of its guts.


----------



## DISTURBED_ONE (Oct 18, 2016)

looks great, cant imagine all the work you put into it


----------



## mr_quest (May 16, 2006)

That is fantastic. I would also like to see your other props.


----------



## DeathStalker (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic prop I really like the way you created the three way base for movement.


----------



## racso66 (Oct 21, 2019)

mr_quest said:


> That is fantastic. I would also like to see your other props.


Here is my youtube channel that has my other props: http://www.youtube.com/c/utube4oscar


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, those are all so incredible.


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

That's Simply Amazing, cant imagine the hours put in.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Where did you get the metallic rubber for the front of the box?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love how you have synchronized the movement to the video inside. Fantastic!


----------



## mizprissy10 (Oct 17, 2020)

That is freaking awesome!!! I love it!!


----------

